# costefishnt³ Updates.....(thanks ron)



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

shill... ;D ;D   

Looks good!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Great pictures and very sweet Gheenoe.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet curtis, I love your gheenoe too


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude. Seaworthy and "Seeworthy"


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi
Curtis
I love this model! 

I getting the same model you have...please could you give me a heads up......
Is the back sea dek in the way when you are driven the boat? 
Also are there some items you think are not needed, or not so important? 
What should I be looking to pay...if you don't mind me asking? 
I was thinking of putting a 40 HP on the boat...what do you think?...

Thank you once again for your help::

Here is my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Sexy...do you have a built in fuel tank or portable?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

miami101, the seadek was put there for my feet, it is the black foam, so no it is not any henderance, but more so a must have.
a 40 on this boat would be sweet...if you have the experience. if not you will find yourself in deep doo-doo fast. a 25 is plenty, they have a 30h merc that only weighs a few pounds more, however anything over a 25 will be over powered according to teh coast guard rating.

features you must have, tilt steering, and turbo knob on steering wheel. built in fuel, SEADEK behind the helm. other than that the rest is a personal preference. Depends on the type of fishing you will do.

EzE, yes it has a built in aluminum tank 11g under front hatch. 

thanks for the compliments. I do love my gheenoe, and Pugar and crew are the best in the business....period.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That Sea-dek is very nice and good on the feet, it is also non-slip and one of the biggest resons I have it in my LT-25.

But let the truth be told Curtis only installed Sea-dek to keep the Bud light Bottles from braking when he drops them as he fall asleep at the ramp.


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Costefishnt, if you had to do over would power with the 30hp? Also, short or long shaft? Thanks.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Costefishnt, if you had to do over would power with the 30hp?  Also, short or long shaft?  Thanks.


no, i am quite pleased with the 25. I have done just about everything on a gheenoe, even have the t-shirts to prove it. been running them for 20+ years, so this was a no nonsense build. i am extremely happy with the motor. now. ss or ls. well if you want electric start with manual start as back up, as well as factory TnT you can only get it it in the long shaft. i have the bobs mini jacker in order to reduce the amount of shaft in the water, and once again, i would not change a thing.


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent example of a well thought out Gheenoe. If you don't mind me asking, total setback in greenbacks ?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lets just say for the average joe, with the electronics, rims x3, motor, all the little extras i.e. hinges,latches and the likes and the extra insulation for the 2 beer wells it would run you between 13-15k.


and worth every last penny

you can have one built for cheaper, but i knew this one would be the last one i'd be getting for a couple of years or so, at least until the motor warranty runs out in 2011


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL I would have to say if it were possible to attach a engine to my Frigid Rigid beer chest I'd be all set, until then gotta keep outfitting the gheenoe and every penny is well worth it also. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for info. Any reason you went with the merc 4 stroke over the yamaha 2 stroke? TNT and preference I assume...thanks again for your time.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

because black is beautiful 

the last merc I owned was bullet proof as far as over all performance, and with the beating i would give it. it made sense to stick with merc. I was a johnnyrude guy for most of my life until the first merc fell into my lap. the choice for 4 stroke was the fact that this is mine and my 7 YO sons boat. I figured it would be easier for him and i to talk while running between spots.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You talk to your kids? I gave up when mine got smarter than me. They were about 7 too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to see you put the sticky side down this time. Were you able to scrape the first set off your feet? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

2 funny


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Glad to see you put the sticky side down this time.  Were you able to scrape the first set off your feet? ;D ;D ;D


you need a swift kick in the butt.

SWIFT 
KICK
IN
THE
BUTT


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

he told me the feet weren't the problem but his bum... last time he goes "skiny" fishing... ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> he told me the feet weren't the problem but his bum... last time he goes "skiny" fishing...  ;D



lol...thats not right!! ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

LMAO. Bonus points to captnron and iMac


----------

